# Brew Kettle



## jtstitzel (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey all I was wanting to know if I can use a turkey fryer as a brew kettle?


----------



## jakesz28 (Sep 9, 2014)

Some people prefer not to use aluminum.  I think there are steps to season aluminum if that is what you have. Basically you just have to fill it up and boil water to clean it. If you have a stainless steel one you are golden.  If it has a thin bottom, which all the turkey fries I have seen do, be careful when adding malt or surgar. Keep stirring so you don't scorch the wort.


----------



## jtstitzel (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks. I have a feeling if i get into it more ill probably buy a brew kettle, but for now ill make fo with what i have haha


----------



## chasinmendo (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm one of those who prefer not to use aluminum.  Aluminum is very reactive compared to Stainelss which is pretty inert and has been liked possibly to alzheimers.  I stick to stainless and use Sankey kegs (legally obtained) which I modify as needed.  I use a verticle layout with three kegs one of which has a flase floor (stainless also).  I make mostly IPAs using all grain methods.  I like my brews, others do to or else they are too polite to say (knowing my friends thats not likely).


----------

